
Mysterious radio signal from space is repeating every 16 days - Vaslo
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/11/world/repeating-fast-radio-burst-pattern-scn-trnd/index.html
======
WalterSobchak
The findings are included in the pre-print of a paper on arXiv [1], meaning
the paper has been moderated but not fully peer reviewed.

[1]
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2001.10275.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2001.10275.pdf)

